# This is how far we have sunk



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dad ‘unfit parent for refusing son McDonald’s’ | New York Post

I could say something but I don't want to go the gulag.

I hope you are as outraged as me.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hamburger Chef Jamie Oliver Proves McDonald’s Burgers “Unfit for human consumption” | Peace . Gold . LOVE


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Disgusting Ingredients in McDonald’s Burgers | Care2 Healthy Living


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

tom67 said:


> Dad ‘unfit parent for refusing son McDonald’s’ | New York Post
> 
> I could say something but I don't want to go the gulag.
> 
> I hope you are as outraged as me.


I think that the point is that the father gave the boy a choice of eating anywhere but McDonalds or no dinner. So the boy chose no dinner. So the father said ok.. no dinner.

Missing one dinner by choice has never hurt a child. And it's a good lesson that being a brat will not be tolerated.

Apparently the mother took him to McDonalds when she picked him up. The mother is the bad parent in this.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

I wonder when you all realize this is the same like the NSA problem.

People are being brainwashed in several area's of life.

I like to think the Matrix is already implemented, but it turned out to be much cheaper to do it in real life via security, fast food en television than to create those buildings like in the movie. The NSA controls all the data via monitoring, you don't need to create everybody's thinking itself, just control how the people dream/live by themselves. 

And interfere if people go beyond boundaries. Like this dad did.

And the nice thing is, the system is self sustaining, people act like agents for the system because they are brainwashed to believe the boundaries.

Years ago, I saw the first McDonalds arrive in Europe, at a certain moment I realised they called them 'McDonalds _Restaurants_'.
Which was strange because they were seen here as concurrents for the 'snack bar' kind of business. Fast food. The evil way of eating, as in a sin against your diet.

Then I learned that in many city area's in the US people have no access to real food anymore. They are fed the stuff the government wants them to eat. To make the sick consumers, concerned about the things they are _planned_ to be concerned about, functioning as slaves.

Sorry, I am afraid this is your reality...


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

_" Turning and turning in a widening gyre,
The falcon cannot hear the falconer.
Things fall apart , the centre cannot hold.
Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world.."_

The Second Coming.
~William.Y.eates Butler .


----------



## whathappenedtome (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow, yet another indicator of why kids are self absorbed underachievers these days. The father did everything right, and he is the one punished. 

Imagine what would have happened if he gave the child a much needed spanking!!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

whathappenedtome said:


> Wow, yet another indicator of why kids are self absorbed underachievers these days. The father did everything right, and he is the one punished.
> 
> Imagine what would have happened if he gave the child a much needed spanking!!!


Probably prison time for assaulting a child. 

I feel like we live in Bizzaro World these days. Everything seems inside out, upside down. :scratchhead:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's why schools are becoming basically prisons.

They think your children are the property of the state.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

See_Listen_Love said:


> I wonder when you all realize this is the same like the NSA problem.
> 
> People are being brainwashed in several area's of life.
> 
> ...


Let's not forget about genetically modified foods also they have no idea what it does to your gut bacteria.
People should have a choice if they want to purchase raw milk instead of being arrested jmo.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Read "Fast Food Nation". Chapter 4 will make you a vegetarian.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

The point isn't the fast food..... the point is that the dad got into trouble for disciplining his own child.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, if he plays it right, he'd be able to get his ex to wholeheartedly admit that she believes that McD's is wholesome and healthy, and that giving in to a tantrum is reasonable. Then he can petition to have the case moved upstate, or move to Vermont and re-open the fitness case there, and see how that goes! Obviously these people have money for higher quality food? I don't get it.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I think that the point is that the father gave the boy a choice of eating anywhere but McDonalds or no dinner. So the boy chose no dinner. So the father said ok.. no dinner.
> 
> Missing one dinner by choice has never hurt a child. And it's a good lesson that being a brat will not be tolerated.
> 
> Apparently the mother took him to McDonalds when she picked him up. The mother is the bad parent in this.


:iagree:

When I grew up, you ate what was cooked. My mother didn't make something different if one of the five kids didn't like it. But today its different. 

I actually know a mother who has said to me on multiple occasions how she will make things and her spoiled kids will refuse to eat it, and she will actually make them all separate meals like she's running a friggin' diner. And the best part is that she is a good cook !

Then in the same breath she complains on how much she spends on food !


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

TikiKeen said:


> Read "Fast Food Nation". Chapter 4 will make you a vegetarian.


Probably not, we raise our own meat. 

It is SOOOO much better than what is sold in grocery stores.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Probably not, we raise our own meat.
> 
> It is SOOOO much better than what is sold in grocery stores.


No hormones and feeding cattle with infected feed so you don't get madcow disease.
I envy you bro


----------

